# FR: dont / duquel, de laquelle, desquelles / de qui, de quoi



## Welshie

This is something I've been struggling with for some time. Compare these two sentences:

_La chose à laquelle je pense   (penser à qqch)_

So I would expect to see in a similar sentence:

_La chose de laquelle je parle  (parler de qqch)_

After all, the sentences are pretty much the same grammatically, just with a different verb and proposition. However, I *know* that the second sentence should be:

_La chose dont je parle _  (dont replaces de + object)

Which leaves me with an awkward worry...Have I done something wrong and if not, when *does* one use duquel/de laquelle/desquelles?


*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also:
FR: ce dont / de quoi
dont / lequel / auquel / duquel / d'où - Français Seulement
dont / duquel - Français Seulement


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

You can generally use dont anywhere you would use duquel etc. unless it's refering to a place eg le parc duquel je suis sorti (this is a horrible example, but hopefully you get the point )


----------



## Ardnaxela

Bonjour


Dans la phrase suivante, est-ce que je devrais utiliser « dont » où « de laquelle » ?  Je ne comprend pas le règle pour ceci.


« il est évident qu'il a été douloureusement touché par la perte de sa mère, (dont/de laquelle) il était très proche ».


Merci en avance.


----------



## fanch

hi
I think it all depends on the tone of your translation. In oral French, everybody would say "dont", though nobody should if i'm right... We use "dont" all the time when the rule says not to. I'll try to check in _Le bon usage_ and let you know, since this is definitely not a definitive answer...


----------



## polaire

I'll be interested in your answer.  When I first learned French I was taught to use "dont," "de laquelle," and "duquel".  When I went to France briefly, everyone used "dont."  I felt like an idiot, and asked if there'd been a streamlining of the grammar.

Is it "de laquelle" and "duquel" for people, "dont" for things and ideas already referenced?


----------



## fanch

hi polar. 

My first thought was, like you say, to consider that one should use "de laquelle" and "duquel" for people and "dont" for things and ideas. But then i could imagine some cases when you would could say "duquel" or "de laquelle" for objects, let alone "pour lequel / laquelle" which have not been mentionned... (ex: la jolie blonde pour laquelle il s'était pris d'affection). The problem is that in _Le bon usage, _Grévisse doesn't list cases when you should use one or the other. The only thing he says is that sometimes "dont" is "maladroit"...
So, to cut a long story short, here is what i propose to Ardnaxela: use the one you like best.
But i'd be glad to hear what everyone has to say about this...


----------



## teuch007

Use "dont" if the subordinate clause needs object introduced by " de " or " d' ". Such clauses may indicate possession or they may contain verbs which are followed by the preposition "de".

Le livre dont je suis l'auteur est un roman historique = The book of wich I'm the author is an historical novel.

"Dont" often indicates possession ; "whose" is its English equivalent.

The relative pronouns lequel, laquelle, lesquels and lesquelles are used when the relative clause is introduced by a preposition other than "de/d' ". these pronouns make the usual contractions with the prepositions "à" and "de". Note that the preposition in French must always be placed immediately in front of the relative pronoun. 

Ce roman , dans lequel Brayan utilise les souvenir de guerre de Paw-Paw, est très réaliste. = This novel, in which Brayan uses Paw-Paw's war memories is very realistic.

I hope it can help you !


----------



## viera

"de laquelle il était très proche" sounds awful.


----------



## fanch

Viera: the problem is not how it sounds since here we are talking of a grammatical rule that very few people apply. Then we cannot rely on what sounds familiar since it is very probably not correct.

Teuch: i'm not sure the rule is that simple, though i'd love to. Did you find it somewhere or do you just have better memories of French grammar than i ?


----------



## Ardnaxela

Thanks so much for all your advice, everyone.  It sure is nice to know that I'm not the onlyone who's a bit unclear on these rules!

So, just to clarify, teuch, can you give me any examples of contexts where you would use duquel/de laquelle/desquels/desquelles?  My grammar book simply translates these as 'of which' or 'of whom' - exactly the same definition given for 'dont', with no distinction made between them.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Some ideas :
"Le gens pour le compte desquels il avait travaillé"
"La fille pour les beaux yeux de laquelle il avait trimé"
"Le lac au bord duquel il allait pêcher"
Hope it ehlps!

Hope it helps


----------



## Welshie

[…]

Pour "dont" ou "de laquelle", je ne peux pas vous aider, puisque j'ai moi-même du mal à comprendre, mais il me semble que l'on n'entend pas très souvent "de laquelle":

La chose dont je voudrais te parler
La femme dont j'avais besoin

Tous les deux sonnent mieux que si on y met "de laquelle" si c'est même du bon français. Mais peut-être que j'ai mal compris.


----------



## SofiaB

Dont cannot be used instead of De qui or Duquel-De laquelle-Desquels-Desquelles when the relative pronoun is complement of a *noun* that is preceded by a preposition.

[…]


----------



## Aupick

Carnesecchi's examples illustrate a rule that's buried somewhere deep in my memory: you use 'duquel' etc., when the 'de' is part of a larger expression:

Il parlait *de* ce lac > Le lac *dont* il parlait.
Il allait pêcher au bord *de* ce lac > Le lac au bord *duquel* il allait pêcher.

You couldn't say 'ce lac au bord dont il allait pêcher'.

EDIT: I think this is the same as SofiaB's rule...


----------



## Varenka

Est-ce que *dont* peut remplacer *duquel/de laquelle/desquels* dans chaque contexte?
Par exemple: "Il y avait 2000 personnes, _*dont*/(desquelles)_ 30% étaient des hommes."

"There were 2000 people, _*of which*_ 30% were men."

Merci pour les conseils


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

dans ce cas-ci, dont est le bon choix

M.H.


----------



## krissycokl

Je voudrais savoir lequel pronon utiliser en cette phrase:

*A qui sont les meubles [dont / duquels] vous m'avez parlé?*

C'est quoi qui détermine lequel d'utiliser en cette situation?  Ceci me laisse perplexe ><

(Et si j'ai fait des erreurs en ce message, corrigez moi, svp)


----------



## Fragga

Je voudrais savoir *quel* prono*m* utiliser *dans* cette phrase:
*A qui sont les meubles dont vous m'avez parlé?*
C'est quoi qui détermine lequel utiliser dans cette situation?


----------



## krissycokl

Merci bien pour les corrections, mais pourquoi est-ce qu'on utilise dont et non duquels?


----------



## OlivierG

Il y a un fil de discussion sur le sujet dans le forum "Français seulement":
dont / lequel / auquel / duquel / d'où

Je te préviens, ce n'est pas simple. N'hésite pas à demander des précisions.


----------



## geostan

There are two reasons why you would use dont rather than "duquels" (This should really be desquels).

One: it is simpler; you do not have to worry about gender or number.
Two: The form desquels is normal when completing a compound preposition, for example:  Ces meubles, a propos desquels vous m'avez ecrit une longue lettre, coutent trop cher.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I'm proofreading someone's essay on school uniforms. I'm going to suggest that she subscribe to WordReference. Here's a problem that I noticed. She's written, "Les uniformes sont un élément fondamental pour créer une communauté que tous les étudiants font parties." I want to correct this to "...dont tous les étudiants font partie." Should that be "dont" or "de laquelle...?"

Merc d'avance


----------



## Tresley

Hello Charlie,

I think it should be 'dont' because the verb is 'faire partie de'.  'Dont' is only used when the verb has 'de' with it.

For example:

Parler de = dont je parle.

I hope this helps.

A French-speaking native will confirm............I hope


----------



## Charlie Parker

Wow, that was fast, Tresley. Thanks. I should know a rule about that. I'm just not sure when to use dont and when de laquelle would be better.


----------



## geostan

Usually, dont will suffice. One situation where de laquelle would be used is that of a compound preposition, e.g.

Nous avons vu la foule au milieu de laquelle se trouvait mon frère.

Another case is that of an antecedent which is itself object of a preposition:

... pour la mère de laquelle (or de qui) j'avais acheté ce cadeau.


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> ... pour la mère de laquelle (or de qui) j'avais acheté ce cadeau.


 
In this example... I think "de qui" works better. […]


----------



## flyer236

Hi everyone

I'm currently studying french at college, and I must admit I'm a bit confused by dont and duquel. Are the two interchangeable?

For example, which of these is right?

" L'argent _dont_ j'ai besoin "

or

" L'argent _duquel_ j'a besoin " ???

Because from what I understand, dont and duquel both mean "of which". So are there any circumstances where one should be used instead of the other? Or is one totally wrong?

I'd appreciate any help anyone can give me.

Many thanks


----------



## Clive

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=174102[...]

Le match au cours duquel tu t'es cassé la jambe. The match during which you broke your leg.
  L'argent dont j'ai besoin. The money that I need
  Le pétrin duquel tu t'es sorti. The mess which you got away from.


 You have somthing interesting here to check  :
http://www.city.londonmet.ac.uk/langstud/lfde2/relatif/relatif6Exercise.htm


----------



## jayharlow

Je me demande, qu'est-ce que c'est la difference entre duquel/de laquel et dont? Car, comme je comprend, on utilise 'lequel' au lieu de 'que/qui' ou on a une preposition. Par exemple, 'connais-tu le livre auquel je pense?', et 'Le cinéma près duquel on mange'. Mais on dit '...dont j'ai besoin'. Est-ce qu'on dit...duquel j'ai beson?'. Personne peut m'expliquer?

J'espere que mon francais est correct sauf la manque des accents.


----------



## moe0204

On peut tout à fait dire _duquel j'ai besoin_. Mais d'une manière générale, lorsqu'on peut utiliser _dont_, l'utiliser est préférable (les composés et dérivés de _lequel _sont toujours un peu plus lourds).

_Dont _est d'abord le pronom relatif complément du nom : "L'homme dont je suis le neveu" --> "Je suis le neveu de l'homme".

Mais il peut aussi remplacer _de qui, de quoi, duquel, de laquelle, desquels, desquelles,_ même s'il ne s'agit pas d'un complément du nom : "L'endroit dont je sors" --> "Je sors de cet endroit" (on pourrait aussi dire : "L'endroit d'où je sors" & "L'endroit duquel je sors").

En général donc, on peut retenir que _dont = de_ + [qui, quoi, où, lequel (et ses dérivés en genre et en nombres)]


----------



## Sentance

marget said:


> Qui would also be used as the object of a  preposition (other than 'de', for the most part) referring to persons.



You said it couldn't be used with 'de'.  How would one write the following then, in French:

"Here is the boy from whom you wanted to hear"

Without changing the structure into something like "...the boy with whom you wanted to speak.", I mean.  Is it even possible to write this in French?

"Voila le garcon de qui vous vouliez entendre."  <-  doesn't sound as though that would make any sense in French really.

A better example perhaps:

"Here is the boy from whom the watch was stolen."

"Voila le garcon de qui la montre a été volée."

I think you're right, 'de qui' doesn't sound right.  So what could one use?  'dont'?  'de lequel'?   ...


----------



## itka

Sentance said:


> "Voila le garcon de qui vous vouliez entendre."


But you can say :
"Voilà le garçon de qui vous vouliez entendre le témoignage"
or
"Voilà le garçon de qui je voulais vous parler" 

A better example perhaps:
"Here is the boy from whom the watch was stolen."
"Voila le garcon de qui la montre a été volée."



> I think you're right, 'de qui' doesn't sound right.  So what could one use?  'dont'?  'de lequel' ?


 --->    de + lequel =  duquel...

*dont* seems better. 
*duquel* is heavier.


----------



## Sentance

Huh... so 'de qui' is quite correct then?

I usually read 'dont' as 'of which', would it really be correct also to say:

"Voila le garcon dont la montre a été volée."  ?


----------



## Vachefolle

Sentance said:


> Huh... so 'de qui' is quite correct then?
> "Voila le garcon dont la montre a été volée."




*Qui*: Voilà le garçon *qui *est arrivé aujourd'hui. (le garçon = *sujet *dans les deux phrases).

*Que*: Voilà le garçon *que *j'ai rencontré hier. (le garçon = *COD *dans la phrase [j'ai rencontré le garçon hier]; COD = Complément d'objet direct).

*Dont*: deux constructions possibles; pour les deux constructions il y a la préposition *DE *dans la phrase reformulée.
1. Voilà le garçon *dont *le chien s'appelle Kiki. (= le chien DE ce garçon s'appelle Kiki)
2. Voilà le garçon *dont *je parlais tout-à-l'heure. (parler DE qqn).
--> Dont = [de qui]

*De qui*: Voilà le garçon *à coté de* *qui *je me suis assis.
--> seulement dans le cas des *prépositions composées avec 'DE'*, et seulement pour les *personnes *(pour les *objets *on a _*duquel / de laquelle / desquels / desquelles*_)
-d'autres exemples de prépositions composées avec DE:
en face de / à propos de / au sujet de / en compagnie de etc.

I think the conclusion here can only be the following advice: don't stick so close to English or you won't get the hang of the French system. The entire talk about who / which is irrelevant to the French system in most cases, and in particular in this one. Try to understand French grammar as if you weren't speaking another language (i know its easier said than done!), and forget your English in the process


----------



## p4l

Salut! ^^

I have read in the Oxford Frech Dictionary of a brief description on the usage of 'dont', but I would be thankful if anyone could explain why sometimes you have to use 'dont' and sometimes 'de quoi', 'que' etc. are more appropriate.

I thought it would be useful if I state some examples to refer to:

1) _J’ai des doutes puisque la meilleure chose dont je me souviens quand j’étais petite c’est que j’étais rieuse!_

2) why is: _"c'est un enfant dont je suis fier"_ (is la langue courante) *BUT *_"le livre dont tu m'as parlé_ (is la langue soutenue -so this is not always acceptable)? (sentences from Oxford French Dictionary)

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## itka

1) _J’ai des doutes puisque la meilleure chose dont je me souvienne quand j’étais petite c’est que j’étais rieuse!  _After "meilleur" you must use the subjunctive.

2) _"c'est un enfant dont je suis fier"_ is not more formal or colloquial than _"le livre dont tu m'as parlé"._
I don't think "de qui" or "de quoi" are more appropriate in any case. You could use them in such sentences :
_"La personne de qui je t'ai parlé.."_
Imo, "dont" is always better. Here, you could say : 
_"c'est un enfant dont je suis fier" ---> "c'est un enfant *duquel* je suis fier"_
_"le livre dont tu m'as parlé".---> "le livre *duquel* tu m'as parlé"_... 
but "dont" is far better.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
In my opinion, "de qui" and "de quoi" are used in questions or in interrogative clauses. In relative clauses, one should use "dont" instead.
Example :
"Je ne sais pas de quoi il parle" (interrogative clause)
"je comprends le sujet dont il parle" (relative clause).


----------



## xBlackWolfx

i believe 'dont' is used for the accusative (direct object case).

Je ne sais pas de quoi il parle: I do not know of that (which) you speak (of)
Je comprends le sujet dont il parle: I understand the topic that you speak (of)

get it?


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
These sentences are correct, but the reason given to explain why they are correct is not.
In the first sentence, "de quoi il parle" is an interrogative clause, and "dont" is forbidden in an interrogative clause.
In the second sentence, "dont il parle" is a relative clause, and "dont" is always preferable in a relative clause.
If you cannot tell the difference between an interrogative clause and a relative clause, you can remember that a relative clause's function is always to complete a noun. (here : "le sujet").
Interrogative clauses can have different functions, but will most often be object of a verb. (here, "de quoi il parle" is object of the verb "savoir").


----------



## xBlackWolfx

so a relative clause describes a noun but an interrogative clause is a clause that acts like a noun itself?


----------



## Fred_C

Yes, absolutely.
A completive clause (also called a noun clause or a nominal clause) always act as a noun.
An interrogative clause is a particular type of completive clause, one that (more or less) asks a question.
An example of a completive clause that is not an interrogative clause : 
"qu'il viendra" in : "Je sais qu'il viendra". (This one does not ask a question at all.)
Interrogative clauses usually are introduced by question words like "qui, quoi or pourquoi", they can also be introduced by "si" (if) as in :
"Je ne sais pas s'il viendra."


----------



## berndf

I believe you could say
"je de sais pas _ce_ dont il parle."
which is consistent with your explanation as _ce_ is now the object and _dont il parle_ a relative clause attributing _ce_.

(Cf. Dictionaire de l'Académie francaise, 9th edition, "dont", II. 8. - available online)


----------



## indefrance

As far as i know there are certain verbs which take 'de' as preposition for example parler de, etre content de, fier de,avoir besoin de etc. so when ever we have these verbs we use dont in relative clause.
eg J'ai un travail dont je suis content.


----------



## globalconcoction

Bonjour,

Je voudrais confirmer l'usage de <dont> et <duquel>..
Est-ce si suivi d'une préposiotion on utilise duquel? ex- à cote duquel, près duquel..etc, et sinon c'est <dont>??
Est-ce la seule différence??
Merci de vos réponses sur laquelle je sais que je peux bien compter


----------



## itka

*dont* et *duquel* (*de laquelle, desquels, desquelles*) sont en principe synonymes, mais chaque fois que c'est possible, il vaut mieux employer _dont _qui est moins lourd. Ce n'est en effet pas possible après une préposition. 

Pour plus de détails tu peux voir ce site qui est très complet et très précis.


----------



## hanbaked

Bonjour

I've read the other links with this title in the forum, but they don't answer my query.   On pourrait me dire si on peut dire également 'dont' ou 'de qui' dans la phrase ci-dessous ou s'il faut toujours utiliser 'dont' ?

Voilà l'homme *dont* je vous ai parlé.
Voilà l'homme *de qui* je vous ai parlé.

Je pense que j'ai entendu ce dernier. Est-ce que je me suis trompée ?
 
Merci.


----------



## dan144556

Use "de qui" or "de quoi" when asking a question or making some other sort of interrogative statement.

Use "dont" when using a relative clause, such as in the sentence you suggested.

[...]


----------



## geostan

hanbaked said:


> Voilà l'homme *dont* je vous ai parlé.
> Voilà l'homme *de qui* je vous ai parlé.
> 
> Je pense que j'ai entendu ce dernier. Est-ce que je me suis trompée ?


Pas du tout. Il est vrai que _dont_ serait mon  choix, mais _de qui_ est également correct. 

Mais dans un exemple comme le suivant, on ne peut pas employer_ dont_:

_ Voil__à le garçon à la mère de qui j'ai rendu ce petit service._ Si l'antécédent est objet d'une préposition, c'est _de qui_ ou _duquel_ qu'il faut employer.


----------



## david.watty

J'ai trouvé cette explication:

*Les pronoms relatifs "duquel, desquels, de laquelle, desquelles, de qui" ont le même sens que "dont".*

Est-ce que cela veut dire qu'on peut choisir entre les deux possibilités?


----------



## Jet Lewis

Pas tout à fait, "duquel, de laquelle,..." s'emploient après une locution finissant par "de" , normalement. Le pronom relatif prends le genre et le nombre du CDO. ("De qui" si c'est une ou des personnes)

Exemples:
-avec au cours de: "Il a eu un mois de vacances, au cours *duquel* il a travaillé pour ses études."

-auprès de: "Voici la liste des administrations auprès *desquelles* vous pouvez faire votre demande"

S'il n'y a pas de locution, on utilise "dont".

Exemples:
"Voici l'article dont tu m'as parlé."
"Qui est cet homme dont tout le monde parle?"

[…]


----------



## AJJ5

J'ai fait un petit exercise sur l'internet - ça vous donne deux phrases et on doit les amalgamer en utilisant soit dont ou duquel.

Les deux phrases sont:
Il est en train d'essayer une nouvelle voiture. On lui vanté les qualités de cette voiture. 

La bonne réponse est:
Il est en train d'essayer une nouvelle voiture DONT on lui a vanté les qualités.

Je me demande si on peut utiliser DE LAQUELLE en place de DONT ici?


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

I think you will find a proper explanation here: dont / duquel.


----------



## ora8888

Hello,

If it's still not clear after reading the post Snarkunder recommended, you can't use "de laquelle" instead of  "dont" in your sentence.


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

I just wouldn't. 

Use this as a template:   La voiture de laquelle on parle beaucoup
                                  L'ordinateur, dont j'ai besoin, est très cher


----------



## Wouhoubob

> La voiture de laquelle on parle beaucoup


 
That does not sound good at all for me...

"La voiture dont on parle beaucoup" me fait beaucoup moins mal aux oreilles


----------



## snarkhunter

I do agree. I would never use "de laquelle" in such a case.


----------



## arundhati

Je dirais même que "de laquelle" n'est pas correct dans ce cas. On l'utilise pas en général (même pêut-être jamais...?) en cas de complément direct.
Par contre on dirait :
Je suis sorti de la voiture => La voiture de laquelle je suis sorti.


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

Alors, après avoir lu ce que tout le monde a écrit, on doit conclure qu'il n'y a pas des règles (pour ainsi dire), et il faut utiliser son instinct. Cela dit, on peut dire ,dont' à la place de soit ,duquel' soit ,de laquelle'  dans la majorité des cas, n'est-ce pas???   

       Duquel (masc.) = of which
       De laquelle (fem.) = of which
       Dont (either gender) = of which

Je suis d'avis que beaucoup du monde (surtout les français _avec lesquels _j'ai parlé) dirait que l'utilisation de ,dont' est plus succinct que les autres....... Le chien, dont j'ai peur
                Les maisons, dont on a beaucoup, sont dans le midi
J'attends à ce que les autres réponses viennent...


----------



## janpol

Le chien, dont j'ai peur = je pense qu'il est toujours préférable de citer des phrases entières plutôt que des moitiés de phrase. 
Les maisons, dont on a beaucoup, sont dans le Midi = je ne comprends pas cette phrase.
J'attends que d'autres réponses viennent... 

La voiture de laquelle je suis sorti : « de laquelle » doit être juste mais, en fait, je n'utiliserais ni « de laquelle » ni « dont », je choisirais plutôt « d'où » car je pense qu'on a là un complément circonstanciel de lieu plutôt qu'un complément d'objet indirect.


----------



## jacques songo'o

*La grand mère de qui je tiens*

I recently came across the above sentence which confused me. It was in a grammar book, so it must be correct but I'm at a loss to figure out why. I was under the impression that verbs and expressions which require the preposition "de" are preceded by "dont". Can anyone tell me, in the simplest terms, the logic for using de qui ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Actually both are correct. 

_la grand-mère *de qui* je tiens [cette bague]
la grand-mère *dont* je tiens [cette bague]_

[…]


----------



## gb220

Use duquel, de laquelle, desquelles if it's part of a prepositional phrase that already includes "de". 

E.g. Voici le lac près duquel je promène. "Près de" is the prepositional phrase. So really you are saying:

...près de + lequel = duquel

Whereas, voici la voiture dont la fenêtre j'ai cassé. 

For people, I think you should always use "de qui" e.g.

Voici la femme de qui je te parlais tout à l'heure. 

Hope this helps


----------



## jann

gb220 said:


> For people, I think you should always use "de qui" e.g.
> 
> Voici la femme de qui je te parlais tout à l'heure.


Actually, it's perfectly acceptable to use _dont_ to speak of a person.... but that's a matter for a separate thread. 

dont / de qui - forum Français Seulement


----------



## ShineLikeStars

J'ai toujours cru que l'on employait _de qui _si on parlait d'une personne et _dont_ si on parlait d'un objet, mais il semble que je me trompe.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si _de qui_ ne peut s'employer que pour des personnes, _dont_ peut en revanche s'employer tant avec des choses que des personnes. Pour les personnes, _dont_ est en fait même beaucoup plus naturel que _de qui_ qui fait un peu guindé.


----------



## CocoG

I know this topic's been discussed at length and I've read many threads about it, but were unable to find an answer to my question. 

1. L'homme dont je t'ai parlé... 
2. L'homme de qui je t'ai parlé...
3. L'homme duquel je t'ai parlé...

As I understand, 1, 2 and 3 are all correct, however, _dont _is always preferable to the others and _duquel _is considered to be a bit heavy. Am I mistaken in any way here?

4. L'enfant *dont* tu es le père s'appelle Jean.

5. Le livre au sujet *duquel* je t'ai parlé...
6. Le livre *dont* je t'ai parlé au sujet... 

7. Le garçon à l'avenir *de qui / duquel* je m'intéresse
8. Le garçon *dont* je m'intéresse à l'avenir 

9. Cet homme, des mains *de qui / duquel* j'ai reçu la fameuse lettre
10. Cet homme *dont *j'ai reçu la fameuse lettre des mains 

The rule says that when there are more than one prepositions, _dont _cannot be used, so 6, 8, 10 are incorrect. But I think, I may be wrong, that _dont _is used as a _complément du nom_ in 4, 6, 8 and 10 (_le père de l'enfant_; _le sujet du livre_; _l'avenir du garçon_; _les mains de cet homme_). So why is it that 4 is correct but the others are incorrect? Just because of the aforementioned rule about multiple prepositions? You can't ask why when it comes to languages but what's the reason for this rule?

Is it because in 6, 8, 10, the relative clauses are thought to be only _"dont je t'ai parlé"6_; _"dont je m'intéresse"8_; _"dont j'ai reçu la fameuse lettre"10_ and not to contain _"au sujet"_; _"à l'avenir"_; _"des mains"_, respectively? Which, of course, either renders them grammatically incorrect (as in 8) or changes the meaning (as in 6 and 10).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

CocoG said:


> _dont _is always preferable to the others and _duquel _is considered to be a bit heavy. Am I mistaken in any way here?


_Dont_ is *usually* more natural, but I wouldn't say it is always the case. There are also cases where _dont_ is not possible as in sentences 6, 8 and 10. As to _duquel_, it is true that it sometimes leads to stilted or awkward phrases.



> 5. Le livre au sujet *duquel* je t'ai parlé...
> 6. Le livre *dont* je t'ai parlé au sujet...


Although sentence 5 is correct, the most common way to put it is simply: _le livre *dont* je t'ai parlé_.
You may however say: _le livre au sujet *duquel* on a fait beaucoup de commentaires_.



> The rule says that when there are more than one prepositions, _dont _cannot be used, so 6, 8, 10 are incorrect. But I think, I may be wrong, that _dont _is used as a _complément du nom_ in 4, 6, 8 and 10 (_le père de l'enfant_; _le sujet du livre_; _l'avenir du garçon_; _les mains de cet homme_). So why is it that 4 is correct but the others are incorrect? Just because of the aforementioned rule about multiple prepositions?


Yes, exactly. You should not use _dont_ when it depends on a complement introduced by a preposition.

4. _l'enfant *dont* tu es le père_  (no other preposition)
6. _le livre dont je t'ai parlé au sujet_ 
8. _le garçon dont je m'intéresse à l'avenir_ 
10. _cet homme dont j'ai reçu la fameuse lettre des mains_


----------



## FreddieFirebird

I am trying to understand the difference between "duquel' and "de qui", when the "de" is part of a longer expression.  According to my grammar book, "de qui" is 

used for people, and "duquel" is used for both things AND people.  So, if it's a person, does it matter which one you use?  

L'étudiant au sujet *de qui je vous ai parlé...

*L'étudiant au sujet *duquel je vous ai parlé...

*Are these both right?  


if my question has been answered above I either didn't see it, or I didn't understand the response.  


Thanks


----------



## geostan

Theoretically yes, but I suspect most people would use de qui in this sentence. Some people if not most would find the use of duquel a bit odd. Duquel is better reserved for things.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Yet, in this sentence, I would use rather duquel because of au sujet. Nevertheless, I would be more likely to say l'étudiant dont je vous ai parlé.


----------



## alebeau

Bonjour,

Je réouvre ce fil dans l'espoir d'avoir un peu d'éclaircissement sur le pronom relatif "dont".

D'après un livre de grammaire intitulé "L'essentiel de la grammaire française", 





> *Dont* ne peut pas remplacer *de qui*, *duquel,* etc. après un nom introduit par une préposition et qui a un rapport de possession avec l'antécédent de *de qui*, *duquel*, etc.



Ayant dit cela, est-ce que j'ai raison de penser que "*de laquelle*" serait le seul pronom relatif acceptable dans le cas suivant:

"Sa mère était présente lorsque l'on lui avait présenté un doctorat honoraire de la même université *de laquelle* elle avait reçu sa licence."

Si j'ai bien compris le raisonnement, la présence du syntagme prépositionnel (c.-à.-d. "de la même université") engendre l'impossibilité d'utiliser "dont".  En ai-je raison ?

Merci d'avance à tous,

André L.


----------



## geostan

Grammatically, de laquelle is correct. But you could turn it around to avoid it.

Sa mère était présente_* lorsqu'on*_ lui avait présenté un doctorat *honoris causa* de la même université *qui lui avait attribué sa *licence.

When I was at University eons ago, the phrase used for honorary doctorate was doctorat honoris causa. I don't know if honoraire is used nowadays. Perhaps someone else knows.

Cheers!


----------



## Lacuzon

alebeau said:


> "Sa mère était présente lorsque l'on lui avait présenté un doctorat honoraire de la même université *de laquelle* elle avait reçu sa licence."


Votre phrase est correcte mais je dirais plutôt :
Sa mère était présente lorsque l'on lui avait présenté un doctorat honoraire de la même université *que celle dont elle avait reçu sa licence.*
ou
Sa mère était présente lorsque l'on lui avait présenté un doctorat honoraire de la même université que celle qui lui *avait attribué sa licence.*


----------



## najik

Hi everyone, I need help.

So I've just watched this video [video removed by moderator, see rule 4.] and from what I've gathered, I cannot use duquel for people, I have to use dont.

But in an exercise from my teacher I found this: (she wrote it)

Qui est cet homme à la vue *duquel*  elle s’est enfuie.

Can anyone tell me what is right please?

Thank you!! 

Jana


----------



## Sarah Tissot

Oui, vous avez raison, on utilise "dont" pour les personnes et "duquel" pour les objets.
But I think you are confused because you did not see that in this particular sentence "duquel" refers to "*la vue*" (=an object) and not to "homme" (personne). It is not the man that made her run away, it is the *sight* of that man. Does that make any sense?

Look at this two sentences:

Elle a peur *de* cet homme   -->   Cet homme *dont* elle a peur.
Elle s’est enfuie à la vue de cet homme   -->  Cet homme à la vue *duquel* elle s’est enfuie.

Does that help?


----------



## pointvirgule

Sarah Tissot said:


> But I think you are confused because you did not see that in this particular sentence "duquel" refers to "*la vue*"  (=an object) and not to "homme" (personne).


I must respectfully disagree with that. In _cet homme à la vue duquel_..., _duquel _does in fact refer to _homme_, which shows that a person can indeed be the antecedent of _duquel_... on occasion.

What is particular about this example is that _homme _is the noun complement of _vue_.


----------



## silverwhite

Bonjour !

Est-ce qu'on utilise *dont* ou *duquel* dans la phrase suivante ?

Il a un appartement* dont* dans le salon, il y a un grand canapé.
Il a un appartement dans le salon *duquel* il y a un grand canapé.

* *dont* peut être utilisé pour remplacer un complément de nom (le salon *de l'appartement*) et *duquel* (dans le salon *de l'appartement*) peut être utilisé pour remplacer une partie d'une locution prépositionnelle. Alors, est-ce que les deux sont possibles ?

* Pour moi, *duquel *sonne mieux parce qu'il me paraît bizarre de ne pas mettre un nom après *dont*. Est-ce qu'on peut mettre une préposition après *dont* ?


----------



## pointvirgule

Bonjour, silverwhite.
Seule la seconde phrase est correcte : _un appartement dans le salon duquel..._

La première phrase est équivalente à :
*_Il a un appartement dont il y a un grand canapé dans le salon._
Décidément, ça ne va pas.
On pourrait corriger ainsi, à la rigueur :
_... un appartement dont le salon comprend un grand canapé._
Ou sinon, on peut utiliser un autre pronom relatif plus approprié :
_... un appartement où il y a un grand canapé  dans le salon. _(Mais ce n'est pas du meilleur style...)

Indéniablement, votre seconde phrase est la meilleure.


----------



## henapen

This is an old thread but I hope you won't object to my adding to it with this query:

Elle a une malformation cardiaque congénitale dont/de laquelle on a toujours été au courant

I'm erring towards dont but I'm really not sure. Any help gratefully received!

Merci


----------



## Charlie Parker

I do not think you are erring, henapen. I think you are leaning toward _dont, _and correctly so in my opinion. I think geostan gives a good example of where you would use _de laquelle _in his post #4. However, I am an anglophone. Wait for francophone confirmation just to be sure. Here's a page you might find helpful.


----------



## k@t

Les deux sont possibles :


> *c)* [Il est compl. déterminatif]
> − [Précédé ou combiné à _de, lequel _est compl. déterminatif]
> ♦ [_De + lequel _peut se substituer à _de qui _ou à _dont_] _La harpe de Job de laquelle j'avais tiré de sauvages accords _(Balzac, _Lys,_1836, p. 85)._Chez un Piémontais, duquel la femme était roumaine _(Nerval, _Filles feu, _Angélique, 1854, p. 549)._Oui, j'ai vu chez vous beaucoup de choses desquelles je n'avais pas eu le moindre soupçon lors de nos deux premières entrevues _(Larbaud, _Barnabooth,_1913, p. 238).


Mais *dont* est très certainement plus fréquemment usité que _de + lequel (laquelle, lesquels, lesquelles)_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour, je pense à une question peut-être un peu différente.

Dans une proposition relative, si l'antécédent est un pronom indéfini désignant une chose, doit-on remplacer "dont" par "de quoi" ?

ex :_ Il y a *quelque chose* dans ce monde dont / de quoi ? tu aies besoin ?*
_
J'ai traité d'un sujet similaire dans un poste d'il y a longtemps, mais maintenant, je ne suis plus sûre... Alors je repose cette question de façon plus précise.

Merci d'avance de votre attention.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je pense que _dont _convient ici, mais il faut attendre l'avis d'un francophone.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte, seul _dont_ est possible.

_Est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose *dont* tu aies besoin ?_ 
_Est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose de quoi tu aies besoin ?_


----------



## k@t

Oui, d'ailleurs, c’est marrant, c’est comme si la préposition *de* avait fait passer à la trappe les autres pronoms pour conserver le seul *dont*. Avec les autres prépositions *quoi* et *lequel* restent en concurrence.

_Quelque chose à quoi elle tenait.
Quelque chose auquel elle tenait._

_Quelque chose contre quoi s’appuyer.
Quelque chose contre lequel s’appuyer._

_Quelque chose pour quoi il n’était pas prêt.
Quelque chose pour lequel il n’était pas prêt._

_Quelque chose sur quoi…
Quelque chose sur lequel…_

_Quelque chose avec quoi…
Quelque chose avec lequel…_

_Quelque chose de quoi elle avait besoin. 
Quelque chose duquel elle avait besoin. 
Quelque chose dont elle avait besoin. _


----------



## k@t

Une précision concernant mon précédent message : « puristiquement », quand l’antécédent est *quelque chose* (ou un autre pronom indéfini ou neutre), seul *quoi* est correct.
Pour plus d’informations, voir cet *article *qui fait un très bon point sur la question et dont voici un extrait.


> doit-on recourir à _*quoi*_, ainsi que l'exige l'emploi d'un pronom neutre (désignant une chose indéterminée) comme antécédent, ou à *lequel*, qui sied au masculin ? Bescherelle, tenant d'un *quelque chose* de genre neutre, recommande logiquement d'écrire « _autre chose, pas grand-chose, quelque chose à quoi (sur quoi...)_ et non _auquel (sur lequel...) _
> […]
> l'Académie, qui n'a pourtant pas l'habitude de faire les choses à moitié, peine […] à se décider entre les deux constructions.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> « puristiquement », quand l’antécédent est *quelque chose* (ou un autre pronom indéfini ou neutre), seul *quoi* est correct.


Je ne vois pas trop en vertu de quoi on devrait condamner _lequel_ pour ne conserver que _quoi_, a fortiori lorsque l'on sait que le pronom relatif _quoi_ n'est pas possible avec la préposition _de_. Pourquoi devrait-on réserver _lequel_ à ce qui est défini ? _Lequel_ est d'ailleurs parfois employé comme pronom neutre dans la langue littéraire (ex. : _*Lequel* vaut mieux : gagner _[…]_, ou perdre _[…]_ ?_ [Péguy] — _De ces plaintes et félicitations, *lequel* faut-il écouter de préférence ?_ [Musset]). En bref, je ne vois aucune raison de ne pas accepter les deux constructions.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne vois pas trop en vertu de quoi on devrait condamner _lequel_ pour ne conserver que _quoi_,


Ah bah, ça, faut voir avec les puristes ! 
Quant aux arguments en faveur de l’un ou de l’autre pronom, voire des deux, il me semble que l’article les expose clairement. Après, on y adhère ou pas. Manifestement, l’usage adhère moyennement à la position en faveur du seul *quoi*, du moins pour *quelque chose*.

[…]


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

Would either "duquel" and "dont" be correct in this case? The context is advice for a tourist who doesn't speak the language of the country to which he's traveling:

a) Voici les conseils pour voyager dans un pays dont on ne parle par la langue.
b) Voici les conseils pour voyager dans un pays duquel on ne parle pas la langue.


----------



## Maître Capello

You should use _dont_ – _duquel_ would be really odd.

_un pays *dont* on ne parle pas la langue_


----------



## FreddieFirebird

Est-ce que "dont" s'utilise ici, ou de laquelle?

Les invités regardent en admiration descendre la montgolfière, dont le comte de Monte Cristo descend.

I am not sure if I used "dont" correctly, or if de laquelle is better.


----------



## OLN

Le comte descend *de* la montgolfière, qui elle-même descend des airs : c'est grammaticalement correct et _dont_ est tellement plus simple que _de laquelle_ .
[…]


----------



## olivier68

"dont"/"de laquelle" : les deux sont équivalents ici.


----------



## SmOz

Welshie said:


> _La chose de laquelle je parle  (parler de qqch)_


No one speak like that nowadays, it can be useful only if you read a french book or write one.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour :

J’ai déjà regardé  l’autre fil à ce sujet et honnêtement ça m’a donné mal à la tête !

Si j’ai bien compris il est préférable d’utiliser dont à la place de desquels dans la phrase suivante:

L‘astérisque rouge indique les pays dont les organismes se sont retirés. Ou faudrait il employer desquels dans ce contexte? Est il grammaticalement incorrect de dire desquels ici ?

Voici la phrase en anglais: The  red asterisk  indicates the countries from which the organisations have withdrawn.

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## olivier68

J'avoue que, ici, personnellement, j'utiliserai plutôt "_desquels_". Une autre possibilité est : "les pays *d'où* les organismes se sont retirés".


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte, _desquels_ est certainement possible, mais je le trouve un brin pompeux, contrairement à _dont_ qui est courant. D'un autre côté, _desquels_ a le mérite de lever l'ambiguïté que l'on a avec _dont_. Avec ce dernier pronom relatif, il y a en effet deux sens possibles, quasiment opposés !

_les pays *dont* les organisations se sont retirées_ = (1) countries *from which* the organisations have withdrawn; (2) countries *whose* organisations have withdrawn

Je n'aime quoi qu'il en soit pas beaucoup _d'où_ qui me semble un peu maladroit dans ce contexte.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour olivier68 et MaîtreCapello, merci pour votre réponse.

Si je comprends bien, l'emploi de dont et duquel/desquels/de laquelle/desquelles est parfois interchangeable selon le contexte, mais _duquel/desquels/de laquelle/desquelles_ est employé dans un registre plus formel ?

Savez-vous pourquoi vous utiliseriez _desquels_ au lieu de _dont_ dans ce contexte ?

Merci beaucoup !

SLS


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il y a une préposition devant l'antécédent, _dont_ est impossible ; on est obligé d'utiliser _duquel_, etc.

Exemple :
_les personnes *à* la santé *desquelles* nous avons bu_ 
_les personnes *à* la santé *dont* nous avons bu_ 
_les personnes *dont* nous avons bu *à* la santé_ 

Dans la plupart des autres cas, les deux sont admissibles, mais _dont_ est plus courant.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Maître Capello said:


> S'il y a une préposition devant l'antécédent, _dont_ est impossible ; on est obligé d'utiliser _duquel_, etc.



Merci beaucoup, MC pour ce conseil très important ! 

SLS


----------

